# Hate people guilt tripping others for the size of their tanks



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So I asked on another forum about using epsom salt for Ryu who is constipated and they started to guilt trip me saying I should buy 5+ gallons for him when he heals up. I have no room for larger tanks or the money to buy them, if I did every one of my betta's would be in larger tanks. I told them that but their attitude was of "That's no excuse."


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

There's no reason for people to be like that. 
I've seen some 1 and 2.5 gallons that meet all of a betta's needs. 
My HM is being moved from a divided 10 gal (5gal) to a 2.65gal bc he likes smaller spaces and doesn't like being near any other fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Exactly. All my smaller tanks are heated and the water is changed regularly


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I moved my betta from a 5.5 to a 2.5 and he is doing better in the 2.5..... just sayin....I think sometimes people with larger tanks for their bettas like to assert the sense of superiority from having the larger tank. By the way I said sometimes, not every time...


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I just had to move a male from a 5 gal hex to a 2.5 gal. He is going blind, and also seemed unhappy in the 5 gal due to its height. The 2.5 is a perfect size for him, height-wise and footprint-wise. The smaller tank will make it easier for me to feed him if he goes completely blind, and he wont have such a hard time getting to the surface for air. He is a halfmoon, and seems to have a lot of trouble with his long fins. Hes always almost bent in half when trying to turn because his fins are so heavy lol. So hopefully the smaller tank will stop him from becoming a fin biter due to frustration.

Some people are just insensitive, and they are probably assuming that small tank=less care from you. Because if you can only afford a small tank, you must not care about your fish??? :*roll eyes* :roll:


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

We have fish in everything from 2.5 to 35g. Bigger is usually better but many of my fish really enjoy a 2.5g. Im not ashamed to admit I have had betta in 1g containers as well. For sure more water changes but frankly many of them did just fine in the 1g. Often times the most adamant shamers of small tanks have the least experience. Pet store cups are way too small and should be done away with imo. Retailers should go to the 1g containers in the store. Its not the size that matters its how you use it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> We have fish in everything from 2.5 to 35g. Bigger is usually better but many of my fish really enjoy a 2.5g. Im not ashamed to admit I have had betta in 1g containers as well. For sure more water changes but frankly many of them did just fine in the 1g. Often times the most adamant shamers of small tanks have the least experience. Pet store cups are way too small and should be done away with imo. Retailers should go to the 1g containers in the store. Its not the size that matters its how you use it.


+1
I don't think it would cost the stores much more money to keep the fish in simple 1g plastic containers....dump out and refill the water twice a week and the fish are healthier and look nicer to potential buyers...everyone wins


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I think smaller tanks can be just fine as long as the bettas needs are met and they are cleaned often. My tanks range from 1 gallon to 2.5 gallons and my bettas seem happy and healthy. I have kept bettas this way for years and most have lived long lives with no health problems. Being in a 1 gallon tanks with the proper conditions is much better than what most bettas end up with, sadly.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

You know what works for you and your fish. There's not a right or wrong way. 

R


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in 1.5 to 2.5 gallon containers.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They seem content in their tanks, and that's all that matters


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I have one Betta in a Fluval Spec II (2-Gallon) and one Betta in a Fluval Edge 6 and I like the Spec much better. I don't think the Bettas care they're both healthy and happy.

R


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

There are a lot of so called betta requirements that get confusing after a while. Tank size and heated tanks just to name a few. A lot of contradicting facts that cant go unnoticed.

I get that Thailand breeders have humid climates and extremely fast turn around time with their fish so no heaters and small containers are understandable. 

However, while watching the California Betta Society live stream a few weeks back, one of the breeders here in Cali mentioned that he raises his fish in unheated outdoor ponds. Mind you it gets in the high 60s overnight. And just yesterday a Minnesota member (MN Betta Group) mentioned that his fry are living in outdoor unheated tubs. I just Googled their weather and it's 57deg right now (11am) :dunno:

A CBS/IBC member (Gianne) keeps her award winning bettas in 30 1g containers. They get biweekly WC's and daily flare sessions. These are fish that have to be as healthy as can be in order to enter and win shows.

The way I see it, whatever works for you.


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

I have one betta too that prefers his one gallon (I've tried to put him in a 5 and a 20 and he hates it both times). 

I have been guilt tripped too for things like that on other forums or even by fish store employees (never at Petsmart oddly enough) who just assume I'm an idiot if I have a question. Once, I went to a LFS and there was a betta with OBVIOUS swim bladder disease. He was like a bobber and struggling too. So, I brought him up to the counter and politley let the guy know that the fish had swim bladder disease. He rolls his eyes and says it's a bacterial infection. I said, "He can't even swim farther than bobbing on the surface. He has swim bladder infection." This guy spent the next ten minutes trying to sell me this sick betta and offered me the medication for a bacterial infection as I was obviously wrong. He then tried to tell me about how they have labyrinth organs... I said, "I'm a animal biology major in college. I know they have labyrinth organs... Really." I gave him to another employee and my friend (who has had cichlids her whole life and the same guy tried to give her a "lesson" too) and I left. 

Just shows that people are insecure and are not willing to learn the art of animal keeping. This goes beyond fish keeping (As I have more than just fish and aquariums)... Animal caretakers are a community of lovers and care-givers, but we all have to learn sometime, somehow, and from somewhere/one. It REALLY ticks me off to be treated like a moron or like I haven't done my research. I ask questions because I care...

.... Okay.... Better... Sorry! I promise I'm agreeing!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

as long as their water is clean and warm, you're good to go.
you can get storage containers in all kinds of shapes/sizes really cheap, too. ^^ the most difficult part is finding clear enough ones lol. 
I saw one at the thrift store that would have easily held 5 gallons(tall) for $2.99 yesterday and own a few shoe-box types that hold 2-2.5 gallons. Shallow and long, so decent for blind/swimbladder/other special needs fish.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

As long as the water is clean and at the correct temperature, who cares if it is a smaller tank? they can be perfectly happy in a smaller tank. The fact that they ended up with someone who cared enough to google betta care means they are already better off than 99% other bettas.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Swim bladder disease can be caused by a bacterial infection.

If anyone thinks fish keeping is bad, go check out a dog forum....


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

jaysee is right- one of my bettas has swim bladder disease caused by bacterial infection. The only thing the meds did, though, was get rid of the fin rot caused by the bacterial infection. He still sinks to the bottom like a rock and has to use all his strength to get to the top for air or food (he's only in a few inches of water in a rectangular 2 gallon filled only halfway).

Anyway, I do agree that bettas are fine in 1 gallon containers. I've kept females in heated one gallons for varying periods of time and they were active and healthy. I do disagree that they can be kept in anything smaller, though. But I just make a suggestion to people who ask for advice about a betta that's in less than a gallon. I don't guilt-trip them over it.
The people at Yahoo Answers are horrible and scream at anyone whose betta is in a tank smaller than 5 gallons.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This forum is actually one of the most lenient I have been on in regards to housing bettas in smaller tanks. I actually find that those members with tanks under 5 gallons are much quicker to jump in and have a go at those who advocate for larger tanks than the contrary. 

It would be interesting to do a survey on this forum and find out what the average tank size for bettas owned by members actually is.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> It would be interesting to do a survey on this forum and find out what the average tank size for bettas owned by members actually is.


I agree! You should start a thread with a poll for that.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you do a poll, you would notice that most have large tanks and that's only because they have a few bettas. Those that have 5+ fish will more than likely not have a string of 10g tanks anywhere in their house. 

Yes, there are always exceptions to the rule with hobbyist that do have multiple large divided and individual tanks but they are in the minority.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, for my fish, I have a 20 gallon sorority with 7 females, a 5 gal with one female, three 2.5 gallons each with a male betta, and two 1.5 gallons with a male in each. And then a 10 gallon with 200 or so fry, soon to be split in two tens once my new stand gets here.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Most breeders will have smaller tanks.
Pet owners who have their own homes will generally have community tanks or divided larger tanks. 
Those who live with their parents/have space limitations will generally have a 5 gallon or less, or do a divided ten(they fit so well on top of dressers~)

But is varies a lot by person. ^^ Same as color/tail preferences or tank mates vs no tank mates.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm a breeder and all of mind get 2.5g+. Soon I'm going to try some planted gallon jars, though.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I'm a breeder and all of mind get 2.5g+. Soon I'm going to try some planted gallon jars, though.


how many male bettas get 2.5g and larger tanks?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

"Not having room" is not a justification for keeping them in small tanks. Either it's okay or it's not. If you think it is, fine - own it and don't make excuses for it. Excuses imply that you know it's not right. Also, saying that you have too many fish to keep them in larger tanks is the same. Actually worse, because you're saying that you are chosing your desire to have more fish over the fish's need for a larger tank. Again, don't make excuses for it - own it if that's what you believe. And please please PLEASE don't take it personally when others don't agree. We all have our own opinions... such is life.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree Jaysee. I never understand what these threads are about. If you are confident in the level of care you provide for your fish you shouldn't need to justify it. I don't justify how I keep my fish to anyone even though I know there may be others out there in the community who would do things differently. 

As an aside I have never owned a tank under 3.5 gallons that fish were kept permanently in. This includes when I had over 20 tanks and tubs I was maintaining. I find racks are great at providing a lot of space in a small area.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I never understand what these threads are about



I think the original poster is implying that some members are tired of participating in certain topics only to be pestered and made to feel like their way of fish keeping is wrong an cruel. Yes, its easy to ignore a comment here or there but it eventually gets old.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

well sometimes i have noticed a person ask for help because they think their betta is sick but once it comes out that the betta is only in a 1.5 gallon tank no one helps the person with the actual problem with the fish they just get lectured on how small the tank is and if they are taking care of that small tank properly and it is heated then the size has nothing to do with why the betta is sick and the person never gets help. Ive seen that happen a few times long ago. it doesnt seem to happen anymore which is good. 

My betta is in a 2.5 gallon tank and i lvoe the tank and have plans for it and I even have my fiance willing to buy my a larger tank but i dont want it or need it. I like my fish on my desk where i can see him often.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I keep my bettas in tanks ranging from 1 gallon to 2.5 gallons. I don't feel guilty about it and I don't think it's cruel. They have clean water, the best possible food and seem very happy! 

Would they be happier in a bigger tank? I have no idea....I'm not a fish! Would *I* be happier in a 20,000 square foot mansion? Heck yes! But I am just fine in my smaller house.  I figure my fish are a heck of a lot better off than 95% of the bettas that get taken home from pet stores and stuck in a little bowl, never to be paid attention to again!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

AGUILAR3 said:


> I think the original poster is implying that some members are tired of participating in certain topics only to be pestered and made to feel like their way of fish keeping is wrong an cruel. Yes, its easy to ignore a comment here or there but it eventually gets old.



That's exactly what I am implying.


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

I've always found, with few exception, that the bigger and heavier the fins are, the less happy they are in a big tank. I've actually had a veiltail male with HUGE fins that was housed in a planted 10-gallon tank- at least until he got frustrated he couldn't catch up to his tank mates, and started biting his fins. Granted, he did get faster, but it looked awful. I moved him to a heated 2 gallon on my dest at home and he is so much happier there. He was my first betta, and the beginning of my addiction. He's turning 3 this coming January!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Quisquose said:


> I've always found, with few exception, that the bigger and heavier the fins are, the less happy they are in a big tank. I've actually had a veiltail male with HUGE fins that was housed in a planted 10-gallon tank- at least until he got frustrated he couldn't catch up to his tank mates, and started biting his fins. Granted, he did get faster, but it looked awful. I moved him to a heated 2 gallon on my dest at home and he is so much happier there. He was my first betta, and the beginning of my addiction. He's turning 3 this coming January!


welcome to the forum

I think it's likely that keeping the betta with fish is what caused it to bite its fins, not the size of the tank. As you said, it was trying to chase the other fish...


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

jaysee said:


> welcome to the forum
> 
> I think it's likely that keeping the betta with fish is what caused it to bite its fins, not the size of the tank. As you said, it was trying to chase the other fish...


Actually, he loves tank mates. His tank is also the fry tank for my endlers and he never bothers them- but he loves to be in the middle of the action. Whenever they eat, he eats too. Whenever they school, he's nearby. Ect.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

So it was happy to bite its fins off. Obviously I don't know your fishs behaviors - we only know what you tell us... So when you say the fish bit it's fins in order to be able to swim faster after the other fish, you must understand how that sounds to some of us. Sounds like its happy where it is - amidst a cloud of fry


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> jaysee is right- one of my bettas has swim bladder disease caused by bacterial infection. The only thing the meds did, though, was get rid of the fin rot caused by the bacterial infection.


I know that SBD is a bacterial infection. My point was that he was telling me it was something to do with the labyrinth organ and an infection completely unrelated to SBD. But, maybe that's besides the point.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, when a fish is coming from something like this:

and a 1.5 gallon tank is all I have on hand and yes, all that there is room for in my dorm, I believe it is infinitely better for him than what he had. He was a rescue, an extremely sick fish that was given to me, not one that I made the decision to buy, and I am providing for him the best that I can. 
Would he enjoy a bigger tank and more room to swim? Yes, I'm sure he would. But is he happy where he is? Yes. He eats voraciously, explores his tank throughout the day, and darts to the front of his tank to greet me anytime I walk by. He is loved and provided for and in the end I think that that is what matters most.
I think the point is that everyone has different opinions and that's fine. It's when people start to belittle you and put you down for your beliefs that it gets frustrating. All those bettas in smaller tanks, provided they have clean, warm water and all their requirements met, are leagues better off than the thousands that rot in pet stores or tiny 0.3 gallon cubes. Knowing that your bettas could have bigger tanks, given the space and ability to do so, is not necessarily making an excuse. It's just acknowledging that exact fact, that perhaps given the space and ability your fish could have a bigger tank, and perhaps they would enjoy it more, but that doesn't mean that they're not perfectly healthy and happy where they are.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If my room wasn't the size of half a dorm room, I would buy bigger ones


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a very tiny VT female who gets stressed out in anything better than a gallon. When she was in a 10 gallon she'd swim rapidly all over the tank breathing heavily. The poor thing had bright silver and black stress lines running through her normally beautiful body. Her colors are now solid and vibrant; over all she seems much happier in the smaller tank. Regardless of space and finances sometimes it also comes down to the individual betta's personality.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, there is always something worse to which one can point. Even those that keep them in half gallon containers justify it by saying "at least it's not in a cup". As if one has anything to do with the other. The issue isn't what's better than a cup, because anything is better than a cup. Using worse conditions to make your conditions look better only weakens your case. If it's fine, it's fine - doesn't matter how anyone else keeps their fish. Perhaps part of the reason some may not respect the small tanks are okay point of view is because it's often weakly expressed. Being confident and positively defending your point of view will garner respect. Never compare yourself to anything "worse" because it associates you with it. You want to be associated with things that are better to be seen as such. Respect isn't given for having an opinion - it's given for defending an opinion. You can apply that to all kinds of things that are associated with people's perceptions.

Oh, and I've seen bubble nests in a cup - for what it's worth.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Jaysee, just a quick FYI, bubble nests have next to nothing to do with the health or "happiness" of the fish... It is merely an instinctual behavior, I have seen fish on their deathbeds making them.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

MattsBettas said:


> Jaysee, just a quick FYI, bubble nests have next to nothing to do with the health or "happiness" of the fish... It is merely an instinctual behavior, I have seen fish on their deathbeds making them.


Oh I know - but I've seen that used countless times as proof that a fish is happy. Yours was my point


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

I suppose that's where our perspectives differ. I have grown up my whole life being bullied and put down because of other people's perceptions. If they hear what I have to say, what I feel and believe, and that influences what they associate me with then that is fine with me. In the past, people's "perceptions" of me and how their behavior towards me was influenced by these notions has absolutely devastated my self-confidence. I have learnt over the years that just because someone believes something, and especially when they express it in a demeaning or bullying way, it does not mean there is something wrong with me or how I am doing something. I don't keep fish for anyone but myself and my fish, and I am not aiming to influence anyone's perception of me, except perhaps my fish, who I know find in me a sense of safety, security, and provision.
I don't believe that thinking my fish is happier and more healthy in a 1.5 gallon tank, than the filthy little vase he previously lived in, makes a case any weaker. I also don't think it will change anyone's opinion who disagrees. It does, however, exemplify the fact that there are things bettas need- heater, clean water, plants, etc.- and when given these things they are much more able to thrive.
The one thing people with fish in half gallon tanks often cannot say, if they are knowledgeable about fish which if they are not nullifies the whole argument, is that all of these requirements and needs are met. This is part of the reason why so many people use and are okay with 1-2.5 gallon tanks. Plants, hides, a heater, and clean water can be maintained in tanks this small. I base my measurements of my fish's health off of their condition, and the fact that they have what they need to thrive, and were anyone to watch or observe them it is very apparent that they are content and happy. This judgement is not based of off the building of bubble nests, but rather bright colors, full, flowing fins, an appetite, activity, and friendliness. I have bettas in 5.5 gallon, 3.5 gallon, and 1.5 gallon tanks, and in my experience I have seen no difference in their health or contentedness.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought that you had mentioned bubble nests but it was someone else.

Since you complained about people not respecting your opinion, I was offering some advice on the matter. Doesn't matter what the topic is - saying "at least it's not that" is a very weak argument, because it concedes that what you have isn't very good. "At least it's not in a cup" means "there are even worse conditions that I could keep the fish in" - that is NOT going to win anyone over or get any respect. I mean, if you got a D in school, does telling your parents "at least I didn't fail" go over well? Generally not. It's the same principle.

The bottom line is this - if people are not respecting your opinion on something, then you need to make a better case for it. One need not agree in order to respect. You can NEVER change someone's mind - they must change it themselves. The goal of any debate is not to change minds, but to garner respect for your position. One must first have respect for a position before they realign themselves with it. That's just the way it works out in the world. This goes WAY beyond fish keeping. Take from it what you will 




> Plants, hides, a heater, and clean water can be maintained in tanks this small. I base my measurements of my fish's health off of their condition, and the fact that they have what they need to thrive, and were anyone to watch or observe them it is very apparent that they are content and happy. This judgement is not based of off the building of bubble nests, but rather bright colors, full, flowing fins, an appetite, activity, and friendliness. I have bettas in 5.5 gallon, 3.5 gallon, and 1.5 gallon tanks, and in my experience I have seen no difference in their health or contentedness


Now that is a respectable, positive argument


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

I see what you're saying Jaysee, and it does make sense. There are some people who will never come around to another point of view, but then there are also those who will, given the proper information and, like you said, respect for a position. 
In any case, a lively discussion is always good and healthy for the old verbal skills! Though what would you call it when it's all typed and written on a computer...? Debate skills I guess. Thanks for helping me expand on my argument. I suppose it's good to always be bettering your own ability to defend your position.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

GAH I have that issues at times too! (cough cough) Deviant art at times has those people. XD If you have the right things for your bettas and clean their tanks well, Bettas will be happy fishies. I don't listen to some of those people.

this is why I love this Betta site. everyone is so friendly. <3


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

I personally feel that anything less than 1 gallon is a bit too small, but in the end, as long as your fish is healthy and content, that's all that matters.

Anyone who immediately jumps to tank size as the reason for a betta being sick is misinformed. That would imply that bettas who live in large tanks never get sick.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

In some cases, especially with tailbiting and ammonia issues, tank size plays a big role... Yes, there are other factors, but there are most definitely some problems that present themselves much more frequently in a small tank then in a bigger one.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Saber said:


> IAnyone who immediately jumps to tank size as the reason for a betta being sick is misinformed. That would imply that bettas who live in large tanks never get sick.


It may not be a direct causation (just too many variables to realistically point to one specific thing), but I like matt think that there is a definitely a correlation. I just base that on observation.


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> In some cases, especially with tailbiting and ammonia issues, tank size plays a big role... Yes, there are other factors, but there are most definitely some problems that present themselves much more frequently in a small tank then in a bigger one.


I'm going to agree with this. Larger tanks are less work to maintain and leave more space for decor and swimming, but smaller tanks, though they have to be cleaned more often, require less equipment and are just as suitable for the well-informed newbie as a larger tank. 

It's really the personality of the fish and it's caretaker that decides the size of the tank. I prefer smaller ones- the frequent water changes and tank cleaning help me stabilize after an unpredictable day. Others may prefer bigger ones if they are often too busy to have the set schedule that is required for smaller ones. I think that as long as the fish has room to move as much as it likes, things to do, and clean, healthy living conditions, it will be happy wherever it is.


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> This forum is actually one of the most lenient I have been on in regards to housing bettas in smaller tanks. I actually find that those members with tanks under 5 gallons are much quicker to jump in and have a go at those who advocate for larger tanks than the contrary.
> 
> It would be interesting to do a survey on this forum and find out what the average tank size for bettas owned by members actually is.


I reckon it'd probably range in the 2.5-3 g.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Quisquose said:


> It's really the personality of the fish and it's caretaker that decides the size of the tank.


Sometimes, it's really just the fish. lol

I upgraded all of my males from 1.5 gals to 2.5 gals when I set up the cabinet, and one of the boys, who has always had an issue with anything bigger than a 1.5, decided to eat his tail. UGH! I just wanted a nice tank with some room for him to move... Brat.

I tricked him though. He's back into a 2.5, but it's a jar, so it has a small footprint, more height, and painted the sides so he can't overwhelm himself. I also agree that 1 gal is a minimum, I prefer the fish to have some swimming room once I've finished decorating their tanks.

I've never been ashamed to admit what size tanks my fish are in, and if anyone ever wanted to try guilt-tripping me on size, they're welcome to foot the bill so that their opinion would actually count. My house, My fish, My rules. As long as my fish are healthy, that's what matters to me.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I like my 3 gallon tanks. I did have a 1.5 gallon for mine but now I use it for my healing tank. =)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think a fish with a tank to itself will heal better in its normal tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I think a fish with a tank to itself will heal better in its normal tank.


I would have healed him in his 3 gallon tank but at the time I had a snail in there. and it was easier to do a 100% change to a 1.5 than a 3 gallon. Lucky that did not stress him out and he is doing better.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would have moved the snail than the fish, but no harm no foul  But yeah, if you're doing water changes like that I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

There are as many opinions as there are people.

Honestly though, I'm a big(ger) tank person. I have a 15 gallon all set up for one single betta (and some shrimp and snails) and I am not even sure if I am going to add any other fish.

Part of it is that here in the netherlands my tank is probably the smallest tank fish lovers would recommend for keeping one betta fish. Any smaller is considered animal cruelty. Betta's aren't sold in cups here either. The smallest I've seen are large jars underneath a heater. but those were still more than a gallon in size, and cleaned regularly.

The other part is that it seems more natural for a betta fish to live in a larger space. The betta naturally lives in large rice paddies, shallow and overgrown. By getting a 15 gallon tank, I can put lots of plants and hiding spots in it without taking away much free swimming space. In a small tank you can't really create a natural planted area without overstuffing the tank. A smaller tank needs to be quite bare, to allow the betta to actually swim properly. It is also harder to maintain a good water quality.

But in the end. I think a betta would rather live in a heated 2 gallon tank with some plants and hiding spots and a loving owner who maintains the tank properly than a nearly bare 20 gallon tank with a way to strong filter.

So I guess I think you can definitely keep a betta happy in a smaller tank, but it does take more effort. So I prefer a larger tank, it just seems more natural.


----------

